

Google+ struggles to attract brands, some neglect to update - OGinparadise
http://news.yahoo.com/analysis-google-struggles-attract-brands-neglect-120219911.html

======
OGinparadise
Rumors are that Google favors those with Google+ 'likes' so I'm surprised
businesses are taking a chance of not using them more. The pro/con scenarios
are in favor of having an active Google+ page, at least for large businesses
and brands.

But personally, the more they try to trick or force me to create a G+ account,
the more I avoid them.

